# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Rregullat e mirësjelljes

## kundraRRYMES

Të ngrihesh apo 
jo në këmbë?


Burrat, vetëm nëse janë shumë të moshuar ose të pamundur, duhet të ngrihen gjithnjë për të përshëndetur një zonjë apo burrat e tjerë. 

Si burrat, ashtu dhe gratë duhet të ngrihen në këmbë kur në një ambient mbërrin një njeri i Fesë. Një burrë duhet të ngrihet kur një grua hyn, ashtu dhe kur del edhe nëse e keni përshëndetur dhe më parë. Më të rinjtë nuk mund ta bëjnë një veprim të tillë kur janë mes tyre, por asnjëherë kur hyn ndonjë më i madh. Në një pritje, një burrë duhet të ngrihet gjithnjë për të përshëndetur gratë që vijnë në të njëjtën pritje. Edhe mes grave ekzistojnë rregulla fare të sakta: duhet të ngrihesh padyshim në këmbë për të përshendetur një grua më të moshuar. Sigurisht që këto rregulla përshtaten dhe sipas vendeve ku ndodheni. Kështu, për shembull, në një restorant ku ka shumë njerëz, nuk është e nevojshme të ngriheni plotësisht në këmbë kur vjen dikush në tavolinën tuaj. Mjafton të lëvizni lehtësisht në momentin që i jepni dorën. E njëjta gjë vlen dhe gjatë një pasditeje në shtëpinë e miqve tuaj apo gjatë një mbledhjeje në punë.
--------------marre nga -"Noblesse oblige"------------
cfare mendoni...?

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Antipatia


Ndodh ndonjëherë, edhe pse pa ndonjë shkak, të ndjejmë një antipati instiktive për dikë. Kështu u ndodh dhe kafshëve, të cilët e shprehin antipatinë e tyre duke lehur e duke u bërë agresivë. 

Mes njerëzve, rregullat e një bashkëjetese civile dhe të një edukate të mirë të detyrojnë të bësh të pamundurën për të shtypur instiktet primitive. As urrejtja nuk e bën legjitim një qëndrim të pasjellshëm. Nëse në shoqëri hasim njerëz për të cilët ndjejmë antipati, duhet t'i përshëndesim patjetër me xhentilesë. Pasi kryeni këtë formalitet, nuk është e thënë se duhet "t'i jepni muhabet". Nëse këtë njeri e hasni në një vend publik, mund ta evitoni duke u marrë me dikë apo diçka tjetër. Duhet ta fiksoni se "antipatia pa ndonjë shkak" është reciproke dhe të llogaritni se "tjetri" do të jetë i vëmendshëm në çdo lëvizje tuajën.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Unaza


Unaza nuk vihet në hundë, në këmbë apo kërthizë, por vetëm në gishtin e vogël dhe në atë të unazës. 

Edhe burrat mund të mbajnë unazë, por vetëm në gishtin "e unazës". Ato që preferohen më shumë janë unazat martesore dhe ato me stemat e familjes. Në disa vende është zakon të vihen unazat me stemën e universitetit ku janë kryer studimet. Gjithësesi, një burrë, nuk duhet të mbajë kurrësesi unazë të ekzagjeruar.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Arroganca


Personat me edukatë nuk janë asnjëherë arrogantë. 

Siguria apo superioriteti, i vërtetë apo i hamendësuar, trasmetohet nëpërmjet një sjellje korrekte dhe të vendosur. Nuk imponohet nëpërmjet mënyrave të zhurmshme dhe tallëse. Pushteti dhe vlerat që keni, janë vërtetë të tilla nëse njihen nga të tjerët pa qenë nevoja që ju t'i nënvizoni.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Puthja


Puthja në faqe është formë e një përshëndetjeje miqësore dhe familjare, kur keni marrëdhënie konfidenciale. 

E kundërta ndodh, nëse putheni me njerëz që janë thjesht të njohur, sidomos kur bëhet fjalë për gra. Nuk është aspak elegante që një çift të dashuruarish të puthen në publik. Këto veprime janë eskluzivisht private dhe mund të vënë "në siklet" të pranishmit.

----------


## "Ambrida"

Te pergezoj
                   shume te vlefshme keto keshilla

----------


## ema sinani

Respekti per njerezit duhet zbatuar gjithmon.

Unaza
 Kam unaza vetem ne gishtin e dores, dhe nuk e mbeshtes mendimin e te rinjeve kur i vendosin ne pjese te fytures( perjashto veshet) apo te trupit duke menduar se u zbukuron pamjen.

Puthjet

Nuk me pelqen qe te tregoje ne publik sa e dua te dashurin.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

I dashur kundraRRYMES
Më vjen mirë të lexoj mendimet dhe këshillat tuaja. Prapëseprapë mund të them se përsa i përket mirësjelljes formale shqiptarët janë më të kujdesshëm se suedezët. Suedezët e rendomtë shumë shpesh nuk përshëndesin me dorë, nuk tregojnë respekt duke u ngritur për të përshëndetur. Shumë të huaj (imigrantë dhe turistë) në Suedi po cuditën me ftohtësinë e suedezëve, sikur nuk janë fare të interesuar  për mirësjelljen. Megjithëkëtë ata të cilët ju përshendesin vetëm me një levizje të vogël të kokës ose me një "hej" të shkurtër mund të tregohen bujar në rastet konkrete; kur lyp nevoja janë të gatshëm të ndihmojnë palën tjetër. Dhe atëhere kuptohet se ftohtësia dhe mungesa e mirësjelljes formale ka si burim turpi dhe ndrojtja nordike. Kemi edhe tek ne llafazanë të cilët premtojnë shumë dhe bëjnë pak..... është një tip tjetër. 
Megjithëse formalizmi i shqiptarëve (sidomos të Kosovës) disa herë më mërzit, dua të them se respekti që tregohet në mënyrë formale disi lehtëson jetën. Kur teprohet ka si burim mossinqeritetin, dhe kjo vetëm na trishton....
Ju falënderoj për vëmendjen dhe ju përshëndes me dorë në zemër
Ullmar Qvick - Suedi

----------


## "KINGU-1"

"Mundohu te behesh e tille si te pershkruajne lajkataret"
jam edhe une dakort me studentin blu sidomos per ate te paren apo jo student blu

----------

